# Fish I.D. plz.



## vinjo (Dec 8, 2010)

I need an I.D on this fish. I bought two from Big Als a few months ago and forgot their species name.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

_Melanochromis sp_ of sorts. An African chichlid pro will chime in but it's a start .


----------



## frozen-fire (Jul 25, 2006)

Looks to be a melanochromis auratus female.


----------



## riggles17 (Jan 4, 2011)

I agree /\


----------



## vinjo (Dec 8, 2010)

I would think that except it's not yellow. It's white.

I suspect it might be a parallelus female.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

100% melanochromis auratus 

When it matures youll know the sex

Ive got 12 of these.

Colours range based on mood.


----------



## vinjo (Dec 8, 2010)

How many months until mature?? I've seen smaller Auratus with more colors then my 2 guys.


----------



## riggles17 (Jan 4, 2011)

I have 6 that are about the same size, 5 have colour one doesnt.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Could be male One of mine went from yellow and black to black and white to almost all black. Its just under a year old.


----------



## TJM (Dec 23, 2009)

Generally regarded as one of if not _the_ most aggressive mbuna.
Need a big tank and lots of females once they mature.
Recommended stocking around 1m to 6-7 females and 75 gallon+.


----------

